# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Φύλο καρδερινοκαναρου

## diriras

http://postimg.org/gallery/3e8o82a8u/







παρακαλω τις γνωμες σας
ο μικρός ειναι 42 ημερών και η μάνα του τον μαδουσε στο κεφάλι και το στήθος τώρα ολοκληρώνει σιγά σιγά το πτερωμα του

----------


## mitsman

αρρεν!

----------


## diriras

Λες ε ; Σίγουρο σε βλέπω 
μακάρι Δημήτρη
38 ημερών ειναι στην φωτό κ όχι 42

----------


## mitsman

Αν οντως εχει την ηλικια που λες τοτε 1000% ειναι αρσενικο!

----------


## diriras

Τον μαδουσε η μαμά του όμως μέχρι 20 ημερών ηταν καραφλό σε στήθος κ κεφάλι.
Ίσως γιαυτο έβγαλε γρήγορα χρωματα

----------


## antonispahn

> αρρεν!


Τι σε κανει σιγουρο Δημητρη?

----------


## mitsman

> Τι σε κανει σιγουρο Δημητρη?


Αν ηταν θηλυκο θα εβγαινε με αυτο τοχτενισμα στον φακο????

----------


## johnakos32

Για την μασκα δεν ξερω αν οντως του μαδουσε ολο το κεφαλι αλλα η αποσταση που ειχε το σωμα του απο τα ποδια δειχνουν αρσενικο !

----------


## diriras



----------


## diriras

Αυτό ειναι το νούμερο 2 αδελφάκι του.
Έτσι ήταν κ το πρώτο μαδημενο αλλά σιγά σιγά έβγαλε φτερακια ενώ αυτό ακόμα τίποτα...
συν ενω ειναι ίδια μέρα γεννημένα δηλ 40 ημερών  το μαδημενο ειναι αρκετά πιο μικρόσωμο ...
μωρα που τα εχω φωτό ήταν σαν κονδορακια
για το φύλο εγώ ήξερα ότι όσον έχουν γκρι Μαγουλα και σβέρκο ειναι αρσενικά όσα καφέ θυληκα

----------


## antonispahn

> Αν ηταν θηλυκο θα εβγαινε με αυτο τοχτενισμα στον φακο????

----------

